# [REQUEST] Rootzwiki Boot Animation Makers?



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay so we have alot of cool new images(Sully the mascot). That we would love to turn into some cool boot animations. So i know a couple of yall that make boot anims. but I wanted to make this thread to see exactly who all here makes them. If you would like to make one or more boot anims for us. Please let me know. Maybe post a sample of your work here and then we can get the ball rolling.Thx guys


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I was working on one that used the old logo. But they went an updated one me. I'll see what I can do with the new one. I have a RW BootLogo for the Droid X. I'll upload it if you want.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm prolly gonna work on one tonight... see how far I get


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on the hunt as well


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well lemme know how it goes guys. cus i would love to see some with sully in them. I may take a stab at it using your tutorial Carpenter.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I made a couple before... If I remember after I finish this theme, I'll work on one


----------

